
Tutanota introduces privacy focused “Anti-Google Phone” - lilcarlyung
https://tutanota.com/blog/posts/una-phone-zenith-crowdfunding
======
bobajeff
There is no such thing as a privacy focused phone the same way there isn't a
privacy focused laptop or desktop.

------
Zelmor
Their feature set is completely present in cyanogenmod already.

